# Looking to change scales.



## claus (Dec 27, 2007)

I 

have quite abit of O Gauge trains and some G Gauge trains. I have built a shelf layout around my 12X20 hobby room for my O Gauge trains. It has two loops, when I started it had 42" curves on the inside and 54" on the outside. As my trains grew I decided I needed both loops to be 72" turns. I never finished it 100% and am now getting the itch to take the O Gauge down and start over with G Gauge. I will need to figure out how to support 8' curves, my Locos require at least an 8' curve.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I have 10ft curves on mine and a picture is posted on another thread here in the past day or so!! Worked for me. Regal


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Quite the nice O gauge collection!


----------



## claus (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Spule 4 on 13 May 2010 07:21 PM 
Quite the nice O gauge collection! 

Thank you! My Lionel Legacy Union Pacific FEF Northern and Legacy Texas Special set ore on the shelves but did not make it into the pics.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Claus 

You can suspend your layout in the curves from the ceiling using ready rod and expansion "nuts" if you need the extra stability. 

Chris


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Claus:

Sweet layout.

Good luck with the project.










Do I see SP Tunnel Motors?, aww, love tunnel motors (SD40-T2).










Jeff


----------



## claus (Dec 27, 2007)

uPosted By ZachsPappaw on 14 May 2010 09:19 AM 
Hi Claus:

Sweet layout.

Good luck with the project.









Do I see SP Tunnel Motors?, aww, love tunnel motors (SD40-T2).










Jeff 


Thanks for the compliments!! Those are Atlas GP60s, they are both powered units with Command Control and LIonel Sounds. I always tried to buy powered units. Here is a few more pics of things. The Texas Special is sitting on the unfinished loop.


----------



## claus (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## claus (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## claus (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## claus (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Klaus, just so long as you appreciate that the 1/29th Aristocraft Dash 9 weighs in at around 8.5kg......and needs curves at the very least twice as broad as 0 gauge. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, 
I cannot recommend your idea to change scales! Your O-scale is fabulous! 

The largescale will work on 8ft diameter curves, but I don't think you'll be really happy with it. Most of the larger locomotives will slow down significantly in the curves as the wheels bind and drag. 
Have you considered an outdoor layout for the G? Sometimes it's nice to have an indoor and an outdoor layout. Surely there are days when train time is better spent outdoors...so why not bring them with you?  

If maintenance is a concern, you could always build a raised layout...which of course opens the doorway to live steam!


----------



## claus (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks again guys! I have decided not to go through with changing over to G gauge. I have too much money invested in the O gauge not to finish it and run those trains. My wife wants a four-seasons room one day, maybe I can talk her into having my G gauge running around the ceiling in that room.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good decision Claus, after seeing what you had it made more sense to stick with the O gauge, you have some neat trains!


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Sell off those weenie trains and buy yourself some LARGE SCALE


----------



## claus (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 29 May 2010 06:09 AM 
Sell off those weenie trains and buy yourself some LARGE SCALE









What are these?


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

claus

Have you considered dual-gauging your track? If you don't have any turnouts it might not be too difficult to add a third rail outside of your current O-scale. You might have tight radius curves and this would limit the type of G-scale locomotiives you could run, long ones would not track the curves well.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete - it depends on whether the 0 gauge track is two or three-rail... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------

